# How much does a Bearded Dragon cost in electricity?



## Babybd

Hi people this is my first post and im new! :flrt:

I was just wondering how much it costs u guys a month on electricity for ur Bearded Dragon or Blue Toungue Skank. I'm researching before I get one  

I'm from the UK and If anyone on here is and ALSO on Southern electric (like me) that would be a bonus!!!!! 

I'm just worried that if it's tooooo high me dad will say no to me getting one!  :censor:

Thank u x


----------



## switchback

Im with southern electric also.

Since i moved into my new flat im running a setup for a chameleon,he has an arcadia UV tube and a spot lamp with a thermostat, on for 12 hours aday.

This will be pretty much the same for your beardy.

It added about £4 a month to my bill.


----------



## Tombo46

Its hardly anything. Definitely not the main cost!


----------



## Graylord

Don't know never plugged one in .:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## switchback

Tombo46 said:


> Its hardly anything. Definitely not the main cost!


Would agree with this! 

Firstly you need a nice setup....4 ft wide viv minimum with all the lights thermos ect ect thats £200 then a nice healthy beardy....

Then fresh grrens and live food....bout £12-15 a week depending where you are....

Vits,replacing tubes and lights.

Vet bills.

Electric is the last of your worry


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx

i feed 3 beardies and a chinese water dragon on £6 live food :2thumb:


----------



## switchback

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> i feed 3 beardies and a chinese water dragon on £6 live food :2thumb:


Nice  ...as i said it depends where you are as live food cost alot in different places.

But in repsponse to the thread...say i cost £5 a week to ffed the beardy.....thats £260 a year....x a beardys avg life?....

Electric is the last of your worries


----------



## henryfreston

I have 1 panther chameleon, one tegu, two dwarf iggies, a roach colony, a carpet python and two beardies. My dad has never mentioned the electricity bill!


----------



## Manic Marley

My 16 week old beardie costs me about £20 a week at the moment on food as he's growing and gets through his live food like no tomorrow. He has about 6 tubs of hoppers and a bag of 100 roaches from frank e on this forum and I still have to get extra some weeks. And before anyone says that too much he isn't over weight he's just growing fast :lol2:

Just don't let my mrs know how much or she will kill me and him


----------



## philipniceguy

it's simple to work out research what electric stuff you want/need eg 23w UV light and a 100W bulb on a stat. though unlikely if both was at full power for a 12hr day cycle you would have 123(watts) x 12(hours)= 1476 total watts used PER DAY 1000watts is 1 unit ask your dad how much per unit he pays, prob something like 13p so 1.5 (averaged up into kws (units) x .13 = 19p a day x 365 days a year = £69.35 a year in electric.

simples:2thumb:


----------



## henryfreston

philipniceguy said:


> it's simple to work out research what electric stuff you want/need eg 23w UV light and a 100W bulb on a stat. though unlikely if both was at full power for a 12hr day cycle you would have 123(watts) x 12(hours)= 1476 total watts used PER DAY 1000watts is 1 unit ask your dad how much per unit he pays, prob something like 13p so 1.5 (averaged up into kws (units) x .13 = 19p a day x 365 days a year = £69.35 a year in electric.
> 
> simples:2thumb:


yeah what he said :blush:


----------



## switchback

Id say running costs would be about £500 a year once the initial setup is done...


----------



## Babybd

Thx everyone for ur help! 20p per day don't seem so bad but hey...  x


----------

